# peugeot boxer gearbox problem



## hilly2go (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi, 
The 5th gear is shot on my S reg. peugeot boxer motorhome. The 5th gear can be replaced without the whole gearbox being removed. My problem is getting
hold of a 5th gear assembly, i've had 2 repairers telling me that they are
unable to get the part from peugeot as there are none in the country and are on back order. This has gone on for months. If anyone has had this problem and has been
able to resolve it please give me some information. I hope this makes sense.
Thanks
Tony


----------



## AndyC (Nov 26, 2010)

hilly2go said:


> Hi,
> The 5th gear is shot on my S reg. peugeot boxer motorhome. The 5th gear can be replaced without the whole gearbox being removed. My problem is getting
> hold of a 5th gear assembly, i've had 2 repairers telling me that they are
> unable to get the part from peugeot as there are none in the country and are on back order. This has gone on for months. If anyone has had this problem and has been
> ...


 It will, I think,  be the same gearbox on the Ducato - have you tried Fiat dealers?

Incidentally there is a good set of photos illustrating the 5th gear replacement here: Picasa Web Albums - Garry - Fiat Ducato B...

AndyC


----------



## lebesset (Nov 26, 2010)

fantastic job by garry ...even giving his Email in case you have a query ...above and beyond the call of duty !
love his idea of a magnet...been meaning to do it for months

do I take it you have had a look to see what has actually gone wrong and are going to fix it yourself ? shot doesn't actually do it for me 

incidentally , presuming this is the same as a ducato , the reversing sender hole is difficult to get at ; I have one of those cheapo chinese mechanics syringes with a bit of plastic tube out the end; took out the plunger , makes a perfect funnel  ; you probably don't have a dipstick model and will have to measure in the 2.75 litres of oil


----------

